# Love my GSD's !!!!



## PaxAndPancho (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Good looking pups!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cute  Love the happy GSD/serious GSD pose they're pulling off


----------



## PaxAndPancho (Apr 7, 2013)

Pancho passed this week. He was hot by a truck. Pax is lonely and so is momma.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

PaxAndPancho said:


> Pancho passed this week. He was hot by a truck. Pax is lonely and so is momma.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry to hear you lost Pancho. RIP


----------



## PaxAndPancho (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

